# ConsoleKit

## rizor

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit ConsoleKit.

Das Tool meldet, dass es nicht korrekt starten konnte.

Allerdings finde ich den Daemon in der Prozessliste.

Woran kann das liegen?

Habe zwar was in den Bug-Reports entdeckt, dass konnte mir aber nicht weiterhelfen.

Gruß,

Sven

----------

